# This is so incredibly bad ass....



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

http://singervehicledesign.com/

http://wot.motortrend.com/6545140/tuners/for-the-modern-purist-the-425-hp-air-cooled-singer-911/index.html

I figured I would let peeps see this before it gets towed to obscurity in gen auto.
-Getz


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

In befo da toe...


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Simply awesome. :yikes:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

This may need to be the M Coupe replacement rather than the 997 Turbo. I have an email into their info department. That car is seriously sexy, even in the goofy orange.
-Getz


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

getz said:


> This may need to be the M Coupe replacement rather than the 997 Turbo. I have an email into their info department. That car is seriously sexy, even in the goofy orange.
> -Getz


This is the smartest thing I have ever heard you say as long as I have been on this board

air cooled flat motor FTMFW!!!!!!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

6 Brit said:


> This is the smartest thing I have ever heard you say as long as I have been on this board


:rofl:


> air cooled flat motor FTMFW!!!!!!


+1


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*You want badass*


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

don't get me wrong you come off as very smart but...gawd damn that is a sexy car! (she's got big hips)

and hell yes it's better than anything vw...ahem porsche makes now!


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

The turbo is sweet, and PDK plus DI makes it even more of a ridiculous monster. However, you have to give that singer the edge in personality. And it only weighs 2400 lbs. 
-Getz


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

goddamn... the things i would do for that car....

how much are they selling for??


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> The turbo is sweet, and PDK plus DI makes it even more of a ridiculous monster. However, you have to give that singer the edge in personality. And it only weighs 2400 lbs.
> -Getz


Agreed, I am sure it will be a blast albeit a very expensive one.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know the price, I emailed the company for more info, and will keep you posted. There are far too many interesting car choices now a days.
-Getz


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweet car! never been a fan of the older 911 (flame suit on!), but put some other rims on that, and it's one helluva sweet car!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

vexed said:


>


 Does it have cup holders?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> I don't know the price, I emailed the company for more info, and will keep you posted. There are far too many interesting car choices now a days.
> -Getz


I did a story on that car several weeks ago... and I have been promised a first-drive before the end of the year.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/09/24/singer-911-offers-vintage-looks-modern-appointments-exotic-per/










It is one hellava car, but the price tag is over $200,000. Did I just say that? :eeps:

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Can you get a drive in one of these?:yikes:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Can you get a drive in one of these?:yikes:












If they bring one to the States... most likely.

- Mike


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Emission said:


> I did a story on that car several weeks ago... and I have been promised a first-drive before the end of the year.


You lucky bastard.... :yikes:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

200k  I guess that relegates this car to the Thurston Howles of the planet. There are many a fine option at that price, so I have a feeling the production will be extremely low. For 130 grand I would consider, for 200 grand, nope.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

About 250 grand for one of these. Too rich for poor doctor blood. Maybe some day when I am to old and infirm to enjoy it. (sigh)
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't see this being worth more than a GT2, or a cherry 993 Turbo S.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> I can't see this being worth more than a GT2, or a cherry 993 Turbo S.
> -Getz


It is hardly a rational purchase (I'd have a GT3 RS _and_ a Panamera S in my garage for that money). Think of it along the lines of a one-off piece of art. It is one dude's expression of the ultimate air-cooled Porsche.

- Mike


----------

